# Learned the need for aggressive degassing



## NorCal (Jun 27, 2014)

I started a 5 gallon batch of SP and a 5 gallon batch of DB at pretty much the same time. These were my first attempts at making something to consume later.

I was much more religious of whipping the DB than I was the SP. There is not enough CO2 in the SP to taste a fizz, but it made vacuum bottling a hassle with the foam, which I did not have with the DB. One of my lessons learned for my next batch.


----------

